# dehydrating potatoes



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience dehydrating potatoes? I would like to try drying them, however I am finding conflicting directions on how to do so. One set of instructions call for cooking the potatoes and then shredding, slicing, or dicing them. The next set calls for steam blanching for 5 min. Which is correct or does it really matter? Also, is there anything special that you need to do to cook with them? I have dehydrated other veges. but I haven't tried potatoes. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Potatoes Wash, peel. Cut into 1/4&#8221; shoestring strips or 1/8&#8221; thick slices. Blanche 3 mins. 6-10 hrs. drying time. Done when brittle. I recommend soaking the slices in a bit of lemon juice water first so they don't discolor. Some prefer using Fruit Fresh to pre-soak them.

There are other discussions here on drying potatoes that you can read via the Search.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I want to do up some taters but with only 6 trays it would take me all year to do it.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a five tray excalibur and I can do 5 to 10 lbs of potatoes at a time depending on how they are cut. 

I want to dehydrate some potatoes in cubes like southern-style hash browns. Has anyone tried that? Should I just cut them in 1/4" cubes instead of shoestrings? 

I tried doing my potatoes like the dehydrate2store website video said. They turned out awful! It is too hard to know when the potatoes are just barely cooked through, and then, unless you have a food slicer or make grated hash browns (which my family hates), you have to have a food slicer to slice them. I am going to try cutting them up and then steaming them afterwards. I think that would work so much better. I can use the peels to make baked potatoe skins and then freeze them to reheat later. The peeling gets ruined if you "cook" them first.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I cook them with skins left on, but keep them firm. Place in fridge over night.
They will then peel easily. Dice , slice,shred.. whatever you like.. They will not tuen black if they are pre- cooked Dehydrate and pack in airtight containers with oxygen asorber.

I have probably dehydrated 600lbs of potatoes this way. All came out perfectly.
Good Luck!!

Good luck!!


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I dehydrate the frozen cubed or shreaded hash brown potatoes from the supermarket. I check the ingredients on the bag to be sure that they have not been coated with oil. These potatoes have already been blanched and will not discolor during dehydrating. I use my wood stove to dehydrate these during the winter, the dry air from the stove is free while I have to pay for electricity. I place two bricks on the top of the stove about 18 inches apart and then place a large cookie or sheet pan on the bricks. I place a single layer of potatoes on the pan and keep the fire in the stove at a low to medium heat. I use a metal spatula to turn the potatoes when they are about half dry. It takes about 6 - 8 hours to dry a pan full. I finish them off in the oven, over night, with just the pilot providing a little heat to insure that they are fully dry. This method has worked well for me.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

According to Stocking Up III:

_Wash and slice into 1/4" rounds. Peeling is optional. Blanch 5 mins and then soak in 1/2 C lemon juice and 2 Qts. cold water for about 45 mins to prevent potatoes from oxidizing during drying. When dry, they are brittle._

This method works perfectly!

RVcook


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

MB Farm said:


> This is what I do. I then store them in quart or 1/2 gallon jars with o2 absorbers. Have not had any go black.
> 
> I use them in casseroles and such.
> 
> MB


Yep...not a black one EVER!

RVcook


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

VT Chicklit said:


> I dehydrate the frozen cubed or shreaded hash brown potatoes from the supermarket.
> 
> I use my wood stove to dehydrate these during the winter, the dry air from the stove is free while I have to pay for electricity.


What you saved in electricty, you more than made up for by buying the pre-made potatoes from the store. YIKES!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

RVcook said:


> According to Stocking Up III:
> 
> _Wash and slice into 1/4" rounds. Peeling is optional. Blanch 5 mins and then soak in 1/2 C lemon juice and 2 Qts. cold water for about 45 mins to prevent potatoes from oxidizing during drying. When dry, they are brittle._
> 
> ...


I mostly use this method. I slice or dice and I don't soak them nearly as long. Maybe 5-10 minutes at the most.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

sewserious said:


> you have to have a food slicer to slice them.


There a some cheap mandolin-type slicers around. I paid way too much for mine. Every time I see one that is much cheaper, I give myself a lecture on impulse buys. :hammer:


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses! I appreciate everyone taking the time to post. I guess I'm off to work on potatoes. Thanks again.


----------

